# If you could play one course????



## Hennie Bogan (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello fellow golf fanatics. I was just wondering if you could all have one round of golf at any course in the world which would it be and why? Obvious ones that spring to my mind are St Andrews and Augusta, but to be different my vote is going to be for Pinehurst Number 2.







Anybody want golf lessons from a golf mind coach? Same swing better score. Golf simplified. Pros are always telling you the game is ninety percent in the mind, isn't it time you educated your mind?
Based in NW England. Gives lessons in Chester, Didsbury and Macclesfield.
email: [email protected]


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Id love to play at Augusta National and my favorite hole is 17th at the TPC sawgrass


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

sandy lane golf club in barbados. was there in the summer but didnt get to play there


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know if I am good enough to play on some courses, but next October I'll be heading down to Walt Disney World in Florida to try out two of their courses: 

1) Disney's Palm 
2) Disney's Magnolia

Should really be exciting...


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

hit goofy please. i dont like him


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

I have never played the the disney golf course although my uncle has he says that its very picturesk


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm not too much of a fan of Disney, but my wife is and the company we work for gets pretty good prices on the resorts there. Those couple hours well be the best part of the vaction.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I'm not too much of a fan of Disney, but my wife is and the company we work for gets pretty good prices on the resorts there. Those couple hours well be the best part of the vaction.



There was me thinking all you watned to do was have breakfast with Mickey! 

I suppose the obvious one for me would be St Andrews, however being the home of golf I would be totally dissappointed if it didnt meet expectations.

I would love to play golf in America, there seems to be an abundance of good courses in better condition than ours seem to be.

The Grove looked very nice this year, I will try to play there next year, the fairways were better manicured than the greens I normaly putt on!


----------



## ghost (Nov 6, 2006)

How did this end up in 'Golf Tips'?

lol....

One course huh?

I'd love to play the Ocean Course @ Kiawah Island. Just an all-around beautiful course.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

ghost said:


> How did this end up in 'Golf Tips'?



Good point, moved.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I could never limit it to just one. I suppose if you held a gun to my head and I had to choose, I would say Augusta or the Old Course.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, naturally Augusta National comes immediately to mind. I have an online friend who lives in North Augusta, SC. He has played the course quite a few times, and if he ever called and said he had a tee time for the next day, I'd be on my way to the airport in a heartbeat. That is probably the one course that gets my vote. :thumbsup: 

BTW, here's a shot of Augusta National as created for the Links computer golf game. The approach to #11 with Hogan's bridge and the par 3 12th in the background. I've played more than 100 rounds of virtual golf here.... would love to see the real thing.


----------

